# Pro-kolin



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

My JRT had a course of antibiotics for bacterial infection and she is now on pro-kolin. It seems to be making her poops really soft though. It contains 40%soya oil so no wonder why but for a doggie probiotic I was expecting that it was going to have exact opposite effect (settle her tummy rather than upset it)..

I don't think she will be on Pro-kolin longterm but are there any probiotics suitable for dogs that I could buy from the shops? I tried giving her natural yoghurt but it didn't agree with her stomach.

In general, she doesn't seem to be tolerating foods high in protein. Are there any tests I could ask the vet to do? I mentioned that to him but he didn't say anything.

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You can't often buy it in shops, but some vets sell it, or buy it cheaper from an online company like PetMeds. The stuff is Pro-Enzorb, made by Protexin who also make Pro-Kolin. I also once had some small sachets of dog probiotics from my vet, but can't remember what it was called. I do remember it was a lot cheaper than the Pro-Enzorb.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was given canikur pro paste for Willow's bad tummy. You can get it for about 9 quid online.
No soft poo, it firmed her up over night almost


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I was given canikur pro paste for Willow's bad tummy. You can get it for about 9 quid online.
> No soft poo, it firmed her up over night almost


Canikur is almost identical to pro-kolin, supposed to be more palatable but basically the same.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your emails.

I had a look online for Canikur's list of ingredients but only the active ingredients were listed. It comes in a syringe so I guess it is oil based just like Pro kolin?

Millie's poos are normally small and firm. That is of course until she gets the runs. Since she's been on Pro Kolin her poops seem very oily and she poops a lot! I am not sure whether I should let the vet know. Her next appointment is in 2 weeks time.

I saw this product on Protexin's site: Daft question but can dogs have human probiotics and fibre ie lepicol or acidophilus? 

Pro-Fibre for Dogs
A pelleted product containing extra dietary fibre. Pro-Fibre provides palatable multi source fibre to encourage normal hind gut function.

 Additional fibre source for daily use
 Multi source fibre to maintain normal peristalsis and stool size
 Probiotics and Prebiotics to maintain a well balanced gut microflora
 Coprophagia

Many modern foods and methods of feeding leave the dog with insufficient fibre in its diet which may lead to problems, especially in the hind gut. It is suggested that these problems and coprophagia in the dog are the result of insufficient dietary fibre. Pro-Fibre combines high fibre levels with beneficial microorganisms and the inclusion of prebiotics acts to selectively feed beneficial microorganisms within the gut thus enhancing colonisation and growth. The beneficial microorganisms contained in this product occur naturally in the gut of all healthy animals.


Thanks,

Maria


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> You can't often buy it in shops, but some vets sell it, or buy it cheaper from an online company like PetMeds. The stuff is Pro-Enzorb, made by Protexin who also make Pro-Kolin. I also once had some small sachets of dog probiotics from my vet, but can't remember what it was called. I do remember it was a lot cheaper than the Pro-Enzorb.


i like to use st helens natural yoghurt. works great for mine

eta, dont know why i quoted lol


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

smskar said:


> Hello
> 
> My JRT had a course of antibiotics for bacterial infection and she is now on pro-kolin. It seems to be making her poops really soft though. It contains 40%soya oil so no wonder why but for a doggie probiotic I was expecting that it was going to have exact opposite effect (settle her tummy rather than upset it)..
> 
> ...


It didnt work for Hedley, either. It continued to make him loose! I got a sachet of a probiotic for dogs and will go and find it ..........

Its called probiotic supplement for dogs by Bionic Biotic. It was purchased online from pooch and mutt and all of a sudden Hedley cant wait to get hold of it. I havent actually opened it though, its just pellets you add to their food. I bet if I open it he doesnt even touch it. I solved our problem by changing his food to orijen and also giving him canned Libby's pumpkin puree... purchased from ebay.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> i like to use st helens natural yoghurt. works great for mine
> 
> eta, dont know why i quoted lol


 It is goat's yoghurt isn't it? I am sure I tried that and Yeo Valley and both gave her the runs.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> It didnt work for Hedley, either. It continued to make him loose! I got a sachet of a probiotic for dogs and will go and find it ..........
> 
> Its called probiotic supplement for dogs by Bionic Biotic. It was purchased online from pooch and mutt and all of a sudden Hedley cant wait to get hold of it. I havent actually opened it though, its just pellets you add to their food. I bet if I open it he doesnt even touch it. I solved our problem by changing his food to orijen and also giving him canned Libby's pumpkin puree... purchased from ebay.


Orijen and pumpkin puree.. Lucky Hedley!  I don't dare give Orijen to Millie due to the high protein content. We are still in the process of changing from Burns to Skinners (started a month ago!).

I'll have a look at the shops for 100% pumpkin puree. Maybe the health shop will have it. I will have some too


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

smskar said:


> Orijen and pumpkin puree.. Lucky Hedley!  I don't dare give Orijen to Millie due to the high protein content. We are still in the process of changing from Burns to Skinners (started a month ago!).
> 
> I'll have a look at the shops for 100% pumpkin puree. Maybe the health shop will have it. I will have some too


I ordered it from ebay as I couldnt find it round here. It came pretty quickly. Libby's brand not the pie filling just the 100% pumpkin puree! For a Yorkie like Hedley they only need a teaspoon at a time, so I froze it in ice cube trays and now I have some "just in case". I did wonder if butternut squash would be a substitute, but havent tried it. He does eat sweet potato, but I didnt give it him when he was loose. I suppose if you went to an ethnic type supermarket they might actually have pumpkins. He isnt on orijen now as he went off it, but he is on Fish4dogs as he loves anything fishy. Foods with chicken in dont seem to suit him so well.

Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> I ordered it from ebay as I couldnt find it round here. It came pretty quickly. Libby's brand not the pie filling just the 100% pumpkin puree! For a Yorkie like Hedley they only need a teaspoon at a time, so I froze it in ice cube trays and now I have some "just in case". I did wonder if butternut squash would be a substitute, but havent tried it. He does eat sweet potato, but I didnt give it him when he was loose. I suppose if you went to an ethnic type supermarket they might actually have pumpkins. He isnt on orijen now as he went off it, but he is on Fish4dogs as he loves anything fishy. Foods with chicken in dont seem to suit him so well.
> 
> Good luck and let me know how you get on.


I checked out the dietary analysis of Libby's pumpkin puree. It is veeery high in fiber and low in protein so happy days (hopefully) for Millie. I'll let you know how we get on. If she doesn't like it or doesn't agree with her, I can always use it to make pumpkin curry soup


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

If you go on any of the American dog forums they recommend it big time. At one time Waitrose stocked it, but Im quite a distance from Waitrose these days so no good. If you dont like ebay you can get it from those American food stores which are online.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

smskar said:


> Hello
> 
> In general, she doesn't seem to be tolerating foods high in protein. Are there any tests I could ask the vet to do? I mentioned that to him but he didn't say anything.
> 
> ...


You could ask him to analyse a stool sample I suppose. Has the vet considered pancreatitis?


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> You could ask him to analyse a stool sample I suppose. Has the vet considered pancreatitis?


I thought of pancreatitis too but I checked the symptoms online and she doesn't match them. I know diarrhea is one of them but she seems to be her usual self within a day.

She should be finishing the Pro-kolin this week so I'll see how she gets on till the next appointment.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

smskar said:


> Hi
> 
> Daft question but can dogs have human probiotics and fibre ie lepicol or acidophilus?
> 
> Maria


What's daft about it? But they're not really suitable, the dog probiotics all seem to contain enteroccocus faecium. I once tracked down a human probiotic containing that culture, but the vast majority don't.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

My collie couldn't get on with that paste stuff either it seem to make his colitis worse. He is now on the Protexin this I found worked wonders for him. Change his food to Burns duck/rice also. So for 8 months he has been well.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> My collie couldn't get on with that paste stuff either it seem to make his colitis worse. He is now on the Protexin this I found worked wonders for him. Change his food to Burns duck/rice also. So for 8 months he has been well.


Hi

Which product do you use? There are a few alternatives on Protexin's site. The Pro-Soluble looks good for longterm use..


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I use the Pro-fibre as after he had the squits he needed his anal glands doing so my vet recommended this one and so far so good.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> I use the Pro-fibre as after he had the squits he needed his anal glands doing so my vet recommended this one and so far so good.


It is cheaper than the Pro-Soluble (I think) so that is even better! I'll ask the vet about it. Thanks


----------

